

Think outside Photoshop - new image editing concept - vladstudio
http://www.vladstudio.com/post/?think-outside-photoshop-new-image-editing-concept

======
Hopka
Immediately reminds me of GEGL[1], the new library underneath the GIMP[2].

[1] <http://www.gegl.org/>

[2] <http://www.gimp.org/>

~~~
vladstudio
Thanks, other people noticed it's also much like "nodes" in video editors.

------
epicjunction
We call it non-destructive editing in the audio world. I believe Aviary
attempted what you're suggesting with Peacock, now Nodewerk [1].

[1] <http://nodewerk.com/>

~~~
vladstudio
Never heard about it, thanks!

------
vladstudio
Honestly, it's a pity to see my idea sink deeper and deeper into HN news black
hole. I really hoped to discuss it. Not the first time though :-)

------
vladstudio
Also, Russian translation and discussion - <http://habrahabr.ru/post/172403/>

